# Game camera questions



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Gang,
Sweetie and I are looking for info/opinions on what to buy for a game camera, for our son! Hoping to spend no more than $200.00
Thanks much for comments/suggestions, D&L


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They keep getting better and better for less $$$. In my limited experience 2-3 years of service is all I have gotten.

How is he gonna view pics? Swap SD and view on computer? If so, all are OK for that.

Go for infrared. No flash, and batteries last longer.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/trail-cameras-accessories/_/N-1100265+10005237+4294387790/Ne-4294387790/Ns-MIN_SALE_PRICE?WTz_st=GuidedNav&WTz_stype=GNU


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Feature of sending pics to phone would be nice. Requires some type of subscription, but I was told it can be month to month.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the Browning cameras in that price range Dave. I got my first Browning Spec Ops camera 2 years ago.....it has a "Black" digital infrared flash which I think is critical for not spooking mature bucks.....the younger 2-3 year old bucks are not nearly as bothered by a night flash as the 4 year olds and older seem to be.....they don't come back or pass by after one encounter. It will also do a 2 minute video which is my favorite....usually about 1 minute setting for me. It has a very nice screen for instant viewing in the field....takes really nice pics and also comes with the "buck watch timelapse" where you can install a software that operates the camera from dawn to dusk taking frequent periodic photos that give you a idea of what is going on and where deer/game are coming from if set up overlooking large openings or fields. Really nice small size and you can buy a very good "bear proof" steel box for it at a very reasonable price from Browning....all for less than $200. Definitely get the steel protector and it can be lag bolted into a tree and locked to help keep it from disappearing.

Here is a link to Browning.....http://browningtrailcameras.com/our-products/trail-cameras/spec-ops-series/

I have the Model BTC-3XR....decide which model you like and do a internet search as several retailers offer good pricing and special sales.

There are two types of infrared.....the regular "red glow" and the "black" non detect and the black is best.

Google "browning spec ops trail camera" and that will give you some purchasing sources and options.

Merry Christmas, Mike


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I had great luck with my first cuddebacks that I bought back in the early 2000s, I ran those for 10 years about 6 to 7 months a year. Loved em, but when it came time to replace them, seemed the new cuddebacks weren't as good as the old ones from what people told me. I decided to go with reconyx for the battery life in extreme cold temps. They're quite expensive, lack some of the features that cheaper cameras have, but for battery life in winter time, camera shutter speed, and so far durability, I've been quite happy. Above zero I run rechargeable AAs and in the winter switch to lithium AAs. With the lithiums I can leave a camera out all winter and still have plenty of battery life left in the spring.

I think there is a lot of great cameras out there in the 200 dollar range. On the outdoor forums I'm on there are groups of people that rave about their stealth cams and some that rave about their moultries. cuddeback and reconyx are the only two I've owned. Whatever camera you decide to get, certainly try lithium batteries in it during cold weather.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Get him a set of these.

http://www.trailcampro.com/tenergyaa2600mahhighcapacitynimhrechargeablebattery-1.aspx

And one of these.

http://www.trailcampro.com/tenergytn160ledcharger.aspx

I think you can get a Primos at Dick's right now pretty cheap.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

There's a lot of good cameras in your budget at Dicks. Free shipping with no min. purchase.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bought some AA batteries the other day at lowes.......36 battery packs for $8, energizer. One day only sale, I bought 6 packs


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> I bought some AA batteries the other day at lowes.......36 battery packs for $8, energizer. One day only sale, I bought 6 packs


So you have 216 batteries? Are all your thermals, gloves and socks electric heated for the ski trip?

Those batteries could be good gifts to the right people. Wait a minute, aren't you a last minute shopper? HT Secret Santa?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never even thunk about that for a gift.......but your math was correct


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

We've got 2 Moultrie M-990i's and 3 Moultrie A-5's. It looks like they have been replaced with newer Generation models but they've all been good cameras. The A-5's don't have near the resolution of the 990i's but still a game camera. The good thing with the 990i's is they're no glow infrared. The A-5's will glow red when taking a photo at night.

I just downloaded all the photos from 4 of them Sat., got about 3000 photos to look through. We use them mostly for security. Already caught one scumbag thief.

These are retail prices, they can be had for less.

A-5

http://www.moultriefeeders.com/moultrie-a-5-game-camera

M-990i

http://www.moultriefeeders.com/moultrie-game-spy-m-990i-mini-cam

You might want to think about a steel security box too. They will steal the cameras if they can get to them.

http://www.moultriefeeders.com/game-camera-security-box-mini-camera


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I've got five of these game cameras of various makes and models keeping tabs on buildings and driveways into my property. Reminds me, I need to go swap out the memory cards and check the batteries. This is the time of year some folks like to go "Christmas Shopping".


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Ordered a Wildgame Innovations Buck Commander Nano Lightsout 20MP from Cabela's

Thanks much to all, and we wish you all a Blessed Christmas,

Dave & Linda


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Like my primos my others were cheepies won't take pics below 45° gotta watch the fine print


----------

